# Initial mobilization (WW2)



## tinman (30 Sep 2000)

Just prior to the outbreak of war (26 Aug), several units were placed on ‘service‘, while on 1 Sep, many units which weren‘t ‘mobilized‘ were placed on ‘active service‘. My question is, what was the difference, if any, between being placed on ‘service‘, and on ‘active service‘, without being specifically ‘mobilized‘?


Martin Schenkel


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Sep 2000)

Those troops put on active duty in late August/early September had not volunteered for overseas service.  They could not be shipped abroad, until attested for the Canadian Active Service Force (CASF).


----------



## Bill Alexander (1 Oct 2000)

To add to Mike‘s response, the units / troops called out in August were NPAM (Non Permanent Active Militia), and were tasked to local protective duties. At that point the Canadian Field Force (to be renamed the Canadian Active Service Force) didn‘t exist. This call out was intended to provide protection for "vulnerable points" eg electrical generation along Niagra, and the grain elevators at the Lakehead. Most regimental histories indicate the areas that their units "protected" during this period. 
Further, the August call out was voluntary, and no actions were taken against those who didn‘t report. The mobilization on Sept 1, 1939 was of a different nature. The militia was placed on active service, and required to be attested into the CASF. This was up to the choice of each soldier, and those who chose not to go active and be sworn were released. (The implication being that they must report and make a choice.) At this point certain indentified units remained CASF (1st and 2nd Div) and others were not mobilized until later in the war.


----------

